# Einschätzung der eigenen Computerkenntnisse



## Dominik Haubrich (29. November 2003)

Mit dieser Umfrage möchten wir herausfinden, wie sich die Mehrzahl unserer Mitglieder in Bezug auf ihre persönlichen Computerkenntnisse sieht. 

1.) *Anfänger*: relativ neu im Umgang mit Computern und Software-Programmen. Hier fehlen noch einige Grundlagen, die erst noch erlernt werden müssen.

2.) *Fortgeschrittener*: kennt sich mit Computern recht gut aus und beherrscht die grundlegenden Funktionen einer ganzen Reihe von Programmen. Kann aber nicht von sich behaupten, die Programme / Programmiersprachen, mit denen er arbeitet, in- und auswendig zu kennen.

3.) *Profi*: versierter PC-Anwender mit jahrelanger Erfahrung, der eine ganze Reihe von Programmen aus dem Eff-Eff beherrscht, sehr viel Wissen sich selbst aneignet und theoretisch in der Lage ist, ein Buch über die Programme / Programmiersprachen zu schreiben, auf die er spezialisiert ist.

Das Ergebnis wird auch Auswirkungen auf die Art der von uns bereitgestellten Informationen (z.B. Tutorials) haben, von daher wird um eine ehrliche Einschätzung der eigenen Fähigkeiten und Kenntnisse gebeten.


----------



## eLorFiN (29. November 2003)

Es ist schwer, genau zu sagen, wie ich meine Computerkenntnisse sehe.
Verglichen mit anderen Gleichaltrigen(15, registriert bevor das Mindestalter 16 war ) bin ich der absolute Experte, wenn ich jedoch einige Posts hier sehe, wird mir schon ganz schwindelig.
Die Frage war etwas zu allgemein, dennoch kann ich mich zu der Masse der "Fortgeschrittenen"(engl. Runaways) zählen.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (30. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von pflo _
> *Da hast du Recht, ich weiß nicht, ob manche das Wort "Rechtschreibung" überhaupt kennen...  *


Ich denke, eLorFiNs Aussage war mehr auf die Kenntnisse einiger anderer Forum-Mitglieder bezogen, im Sinne von "Boah, was wissen die viel ..."


----------



## goela (30. November 2003)

Anfänger, Fortgeschrittener, Profi? => Profi (mit Mut zur Lücke)!

Warum! Denke ich kenne mich in Sachen Computer in so vielen Bereichen (Hardware, Software, Programmierung usw.) aus, dass ich mir da schon erlauben kann mich als Profi zu betiteln.


----------



## SilentWarrior (30. November 2003)

*lol* Anfänger hat noch keiner gevotet. Entweder sind wir alle ganz furchtbar eingebildet oder extrem schlau (eher letzteres). Hab auch fortgeschritten gewählt, schliesslich lernt man ja immer mal wieder was neues.


----------



## melmager (30. November 2003)

Hmm ich bin alles 

Anfänger, Fortgeschrittener, Profi

Kommt auf den Bereich an 

achja DAU bin ich auch mit Null Plan


----------



## Christoph (30. November 2003)

<- Anfänger


----------



## Bypass41 (30. November 2003)

Moin,

also ich verdiene damit meine Brötchen und bin damit Profi.


----------



## zoku2020 (30. November 2003)

Naja... vom Profi bin ich wohl noch ein ganzes Stück entfernt... aber ich denke mal, nach 4 Jahren Webdesign und Graphikdesign, werd ich mich wohl als "fortgeschritten" bezeichnen können...
Wobei das auch Ansichtssache ist... es gibt noch viel, was ich lernen muss


----------



## TaxiDriver (30. November 2003)

tja, das ist so eine sache... also ich hab bei microsoft meinen mcp, mcse und mcsa gemacht. ich würde mich in sachen netzwerk schon als profi bezeichnen.

im bereich webdesign (was mein hobby ist) bin ich noch nicht so fit. ich tu mein bestes um dort weiterzukommen.

ich habe fortgeschritten angeklickt!


----------



## zeromancer (30. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bypass41 _
> *Moin,
> 
> also ich verdiene damit meine Brötchen und bin damit Profi. *




seh ich auch so... darum


----------



## Sergo (1. Dezember 2003)

HEy,..

TJa,.meine Erfahrungen würd ich eigendlich so Fortgeschritten bis Profi nennen ! Ich denk einmal das diese Abstimmung eh nur auf MIcrosoft-Produkte sich spezialisiert(wie immer)  Ich find, dass man erst ein Profi ist, wenn man sich auch mit anderen Betriebssysteme wie Linus, Unix auskennt


----------



## matt (1. Dezember 2003)

Hm... ich verdien damit auch meine Brötchen und mehr, auch mit Linux .  Allerdings ist die Definition evtl. etwas falsch gelegt.  Denn ich kenne mich zwar gut aus und bin bei mir in der Firma auch dafür zuständig, dass PC- & Server-Probleme behoben werden müssen (von mir oder einem Kollegen), aber trotz allem bin ich noch weit davon entfernt, ein wirklicher Profi zu sein.  Nicht im Sinne von Professionel, sondern im Sinne von "Crack".

Nun, wenn man die Erklärung dazu liest, bin ich eindeutig dafür, mich unter Profi einzuordnen.  Aber ohne (wie auf der Startseite des Forums) würde ich mich als Fortgeschrittener deklarieren.  So wie ich es auch gemacht habe .  War wohl etwas übereifrig...

Gruß,
  matt


----------



## luckyluke (1. Dezember 2003)

moin,
jaa also ich hab auch mal "Fortgeschrittener" angeklickt, aber das ist wirklich unpräzise, weil ich nur die Dinge kenne, mit denen ich auch arbeite, aber die ein oder andere hilfreiche antwort konnte ich hier, oder auf anderen boards schon mal geben!

mfg luke


----------



## noise (1. Dezember 2003)

Also ich hab einfach mal "Fortgeschrittener" angeklickt.
Trifft auf mich sicherlich zu, da ich mich eigentlich immer zurechtfinde auch wenn es manchmal ein wenig länger dauert.

Lg Martin


----------



## Slizzzer (1. Dezember 2003)

Ich war so unverschämt "Profi" zu drücken. Naja, in den Bereichen, in denen man täglich arbeitet kennt man sich zwangsläufig sehr gut aus. Nur ist das Feld der EDV so breit gefächert, dass man prozentual zum Gesamtfeld immer wie ein Anfänger darsteht.
In meinem Bereich halte ich es dennoch für angemessen, obwohl ein ZwischenUnd noch besser gepasst hätte


----------



## RageT (1. Dezember 2003)

Hab mich mal als Fortgeschrittenen tituliert.


----------



## JohannesR (1. Dezember 2003)

<- eingebildeter Profi


----------



## SilentWarrior (1. Dezember 2003)

> obwohl ein ZwischenUnd noch besser gepasst


 War da wieder der Zensurmechanismus am Werk?


----------



## Metapher (1. Dezember 2003)

hm ich bin fortgeschrittener, weil ich mich fortschreitend weiterbilde um irgendwann im webdesign sogut zuwerden wie multivitamin


----------



## Xaicon (1. Dezember 2003)

Bei solchen Umfragen stellt sich für mich immer die Frage: In welcher Relation würde hier gestimmt?
Wird hier der Anfänger dem Dau gleichgestellt? 
Oder ist der Anfänger schon eine "Stufe" höher als der Dau? 
Ist der Profi einer der sich in allen Bereichen der Comuterwelt zu behaupten weiss, oder jener, der sich auf ein, oder wenige Bereiche spezialisiert hat?
Oder ist der Profistatus gar unerreichbar für normalsterbliche?

Fragen über Fragen.... 

in a sense
 Xaicon


----------



## Mark (1. Dezember 2003)

Hi!

@Brötchen verdienen = Profi: ui, ich kenne so viele, die viel verdienen, obwohl sie keinen blassen schimmer haben...(gerade in den Neuen Medien weit verbreitet)  

@Profi & EffEff: Das mit dem EffEff ist halt so eine Sache und das mit dem "Buch darüber schreiben" auch: wenn ich einen Photoshop-Profi sehe, schlackern mir die Ohren, doch der weiß andereseits oft nicht, wie er den Rechner ausschalten soll  Soll heißen ich würde nicht behaupten, ich kann ein Programm aus dem EffEff, aber einige so knapp davor. Je nach momentanen Job vertieft man sein Wissen dann in einem Bereich, wobei der andere natürlich darunter leidet...
Hinzu kommt man als Allrounder den ganzen Updates ja überhaupt nicht mehr hinterher 

Somit auf Grundlage des Allrounders: Profi...


----------



## Bypass41 (1. Dezember 2003)

@Brötchen verdienen = Profi: ui, ich kenne so viele, die viel verdienen, obwohl sie keinen blassen schimmer haben...(gerade in den Neuen Medien weit verbreitet) 

Nun ja, da seh' ich mich nicht.


----------



## Christoph (1. Dezember 2003)

wir müssen ja viele Profis hier haben  

ich bleib trotzdem ein Anfänger


----------



## Jan Seifert (1. Dezember 2003)

Also los, in drei Wochen möchte ich einen 40 bändiges Tutorials.de Buch über alle möglichen Programmen haben.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (1. Dezember 2003)

Ich finds erschreckend, das sich soviele selbst überschätzen!


----------



## daDom (1. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Thomas Lindner _
> *Ich finds erschreckend, das sich soviele selbst überschätzen!  *



Ganz meine Meinung...

Aber ich darf von mir behaupten, fortgeschritten zu sein, da ich mich mit sämtlichen Bereichen befasse - und meines Erachtens (auch das vieler anderer, die ebenfalls Ahnung haben) auch recht gut darin bin.
Und für weitere Fragen ist ja dieses Board da.

-> Fortgeschritten ;-]


----------



## Schnip-Schnap (1. Dezember 2003)

Interessante Frage, aber viel zu allgemein gestellt.

Ich bin Netzwerkadmin und verdiene damit mein Geld. Da bin ich Profi. Allerdings auch nicht auf allen Gebieten. Ich glaube da gibt es niemanden der das von sich behaupten kann. Unter meinen Verwandten und Freunden gelte ich als Computer Guru. Aber wie sagt man? Unter den Blinden ist auch ein Einäuiger König.
Videoschnitt ist mein Hobby. Da bin ich kein Anfänger mehr, aber noch weeeeeeit vom Profi entfernt. Ich habe ehrlich gesagt auch nicht das Bestreben danach.
Webdesign bin ich ne 0. Da kann ich gerade mal ne simple HTML Site erstellen.

Ich würde also die Frage anders stellen. Wer ist hier ein Profi in Adobe Premiere Pro oder AFX? Wer weiss wozu PKI gut ist usw.


----------



## Bypass41 (1. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Schnip-Schnap _
> *Interessante Frage, aber viel zu allgemein gestellt.
> 
> Ich bin Netzwerkadmin und verdiene damit mein Geld. Da bin ich Profi. Allerdings auch nicht auf allen Gebieten. Ich glaube da gibt es niemanden der das von sich behaupten kann. Unter meinen Verwandten und Freunden gelte ich als Computer Guru. Aber wie sagt man? Unter den Blinden ist auch ein Einäuiger König.
> ...



Mhhh,

das sehe ich ähnlich. Es ist einfach die Fragestellung. Ich leide nicht an Selbstüberschätzung und weiß, was ich kann. Mit einigen Geschichten verdiene ich mein Geld und andere habe ich als Hobby, mit mehr oder weniger gutem Erfolg. Definition Profi, Professionist (Sportbegeistert): Jemand, der mit seine Profession Geld verdient !?


----------



## Tim C. (1. Dezember 2003)

Naja die Problematik an der Umfrage sollte ja jetzt klar sein 
Aber in Relation zu der Masse derer, die sich Fortgeschritten gevotet haben (evtl. auch zu Recht, weil sie halt keine Anfänger sind) habe ich mich dreisterweise als Profi eingestuft, auch wenn ich von den wirklichen Profis MEILENWEIT entfernt bin ;-]


----------



## Bypass41 (1. Dezember 2003)

So,

zu diesem Thread werde ich nichts mehr sagen. Ich werde weiterhin mein Know How zur Verfügung stellen und nicht unter Selbstüberschätzung leiden. 

Wo immer es auch sein mag.


----------



## Tim C. (1. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bypass41 _
> *So,
> 
> zu diesem Thread werde ich nichts mehr sagen. Ich werde weiterhin mein Know How zur Verfügung stellen.
> ...


Du nimmst mir die Worte aus dem Mund.

Das mit der Selbstüberschätzung ... ja leide ich definitiv dran


----------



## Thomas Lindner (1. Dezember 2003)

Hehe, Leute wie Leuchte , Bypass, etc. ware auch definitiv nicht gemeint, sondern gewisse, bekannte Leute, die man durchaus aufgrund der Erfahrungen, die man mit ihnen gem,acht hat nicht als Profi einstuft!

(Also muss nur der/die den Schuh anziehen, wenn er passt!)

Und...

.. ja es ist etwas unglücklich gestellt die Frage!

Thomas

N.S.: der sich als Fortgeschrittner einstuft!


----------



## Bypass41 (1. Dezember 2003)

...  und nicht unter Selbstüberschätzung leiden. Immer nur den Schuh tragend der bypassed...


----------



## Bypass41 (1. Dezember 2003)

OK,


alles gut aber trotzdem unzufrieden. Warum bloß ?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (1. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bypass41 _
> *OK,
> 
> 
> alles gut aber trotzdem unzufrieden. Warum bloß ? *



*confused* * verwirrst* *Fragezeichen im Gesicht*


----------



## Bypass41 (1. Dezember 2003)

Na,

vielleicht hab ich irgendetwas doch nicht so gut gemacht und bin doch kein Profi... mmhh...

Was habe ich noch geposted, ich schreib jetzt nichts mehr? Sorry, nun is Schluss.
Spaß muss sein ;-) .


----------



## Georg Melher (2. Dezember 2003)

Bei den Programmen zähle ich mich eher als Fortgeschrittener, da ich eher aus der Hardwareschiene komme.


----------



## MiLa (2. Dezember 2003)

Ich habe jetzt nicht alle Comments gelesen, aber was mir sofort zu dieser Umfrage einfiel:

1. Es gibt da solche Leute, die essen jeden Morgen nen Löffel Ego
2. Von welchem Standpunkt aus wird das gesehen?!
3. Zu wenige Unterteilungen (zu allgemein)

Najo...so far...


----------



## mAu (2. Dezember 2003)

Mh ich pendle immer so zwischen Anfänger und Fortgeschrittener  Es kommt ganz darauf an in welchem Bereich, Photoshop würd ich meinen Anfänger wobei bei PHP ich mich schon zu den FOrtgeschrittenen zählen darf 

Also im Endeffekt hab ich einfach mal Fortgeschrittener genommen 

mfg mAu


----------



## Nils Hitze (2. Dezember 2003)

< - zählt sich mal zu den eingebildeten und nimmt Profi.

3 Jahre Tutorials.de als 3DMod / PHP Mod prägen 

Ausserdem verdiene ich meine Brötchen, schreibe
nächste Woche die Prüfung bei der IHK zum Mediengestalter
und sitze allgemein schon über 7 Jahre am PC ... 


Bessere Bezeichnung : Geek


----------



## daDom (2. Dezember 2003)

> 3 Jahre Tutorials.de als 3DMod


Hmm.... habe dich gar nicht dort gesehen...

Wie bist du an solche Prüfungen gekommen?
Wie lange muss man dafür lernen?

Und was heisst Gekk? ;-]

grüsse
daDom


----------



## bsdxroot (2. Dezember 2003)

Da

- mir selber auch immer wieder das ein oder andere AHA Erlebnis begegnet (und)
- meine Programme manchmal immer noch das tun was ich schreibe, nicht was ich will (und)
- ich hier andere um Rat frage

hab ich mir mal erlaubt auf das Fortgeschrittenen-Knöpsche zu drücken 

Obwoh ich glaube eine feinere Unterteilung der Möglichkeiten würde die Entscheidung leichter machen (s.o)

Man kann vieles Wissen aber (Gott sei Dank) nicht alles


----------



## Mark (2. Dezember 2003)

Hi!

Jetzt möchte ich aber auch einmal  
Die Umfrage lautet: "Wie schätzt Du Deine Computerkenntnisse ein?" und nicht "Wie *sind* Deine Computerkenntnisse" - "Selbstüber*schätzungen*" sind also inkludiert und sollten akzeptiert werden  
Davon ganz abgesehen ließe sich diese Umfrage - rein theoretisch - von der Beteiligung in den Foren ableiten: man müsste leider nur die Qualität der Beiträge definieren, aber dann ergäbe sich:
1) Mehr Frage-Beiträge, als Antworten.
2) Fragen und Antworten halten sich die Waage.
3) Mehr Antworten (Ja, Antworten! Keine "Kommentare"  ) als Fragen...

In diesem Sinne haben wir alle laut Umfrage demnächst kaum noch etwas zu schreiben


----------



## hulmel (2. Dezember 2003)

Bin seit fast 12 Jahren Admin, habe aber das Knöpfchen DAU nicht gesehen


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (2. Dezember 2003)

Najo, wie alle anderen, Fortgeschritten im jeweiligen Fachgebiet (HTML, Grafik), aber Anfänger (mit Lernwillen) in allen anderen Sachen


----------



## Martin Schaefer (3. Dezember 2003)

Heya,

ich war dann auch mal so frei, mich als Profi zu bezeichnen, da auch ich meine
Sonntagskonfitüre mit der Arbeit am Computer verdiene. Allerdings bin ich auch
wie wohl alle anderen "Profis" nur in einigen Gebieten wirklich fit.

Also wäre es genaugenommen auch bei mir die gesamte Spannweite von
Anfänger bis Profi, je nach Fachgebiet eben.

*Zu der Umfrage:* Vielleicht wäre es interessant zu wissen, ob ihr tendenziell eher
Hilfe in euren Spezialgebieten und damit auch fundiertere, fortgeschrittenere Infos
sucht, oder doch häufiger Hilfe in gerade den Gebieten, in denen ihr bisher nicht
so fit seid.

Bei mir ist es so, dass ich meist ziemlich spezielle Fragestellungen habe, wenn
selbst mal nach Hilfe suche. Die Grundkenntnisse versuche ich mir in den meisten
Fällen selbst anzueignen. Also würde ich auch von daher eher dazu neigen, für "Profi"
oder zumindest für "Fortgeschritten" zu voten.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Ducku (3. Dezember 2003)

Hab in den grauen Kisten seit 15 Jahren meine Finger drin und dran. Habe Profi angeklickt.


----------



## daDom (3. Dezember 2003)

Mich erstaunt es doch immer wieder, wie viele vermeindliche Profis wir hier haben ;-]

Aber wenn sie meinen - Aber wir sollten ja "selbst" schätzen...


----------



## Ducku (3. Dezember 2003)

*@daDom*

Ich verdiene seit 10 Jahren durch Beratung, Netzwerkbetreuung und Serverwartung für österr. Unternehmen mein Geld. Man sollte sehrwohl Skriptkiddies, die sich als Profis ausgeben, von selbstständigen Unternehmern, die sich keine Fehler leisten können, unterscheiden. Ich habe -Profi- angeklickt, da ich von meine Fähigkeiten überzeugt bin, und mich fast täglich in meinem Interessensgebiet fortbilde.

PS: 1. Seite:
"Profi: versierter PC-Anwender mit jahrelanger Erfahrung, der eine ganze Reihe von Programmen aus dem Eff-Eff beherrscht, sehr viel Wissen sich selbst aneignet und theoretisch in der Lage ist, ein Buch über die Programme / Programmiersprachen zu schreiben, auf die er spezialisiert ist.


----------



## daDom (3. Dezember 2003)

Hey Ducku, das war nicht auf dich gemünzt!

Ich meine dies allgemein.
Ich glaube nicht jeder dieser momentan 68"Profis" ist dazu in der Lage ein Buch zu schreiben.

Ich bin auch in _Grafik-Design / PHP / HTML / und sämtlicher Hardware_ firm...

Aber das muss eben jeder für sich selbst einschätzen - so heisst ja auch das Thema.


----------



## Ducku (3. Dezember 2003)

Ohhh, da gebe ich dir recht. 
Der Begriff Profi ist auch etwas schwer einzugrenzen. Vorallem in einem so weiten Feld wie die EDV. Profi ist man zumeist nur auf einem mehr oder weniger großen Gebiet. Und über das kann man ein Buch schreiben. Ich kenne viele "Profis" die sich in Win-System auskennen. Wenns aber einmal ein Linux/Unix/Mac/OS2system vor sich sehen, haben sie keine Ahnung. Zum Profi sein gehört mehr dazu. Die Bereitschaft Neues zu lernen, im eigenen Gebiet stetig fortbilden und von überall etwas Ahnung zu haben, um sich rasch einzuleren. Flexibilität zeichnet einen Profi aus.


----------



## Nils Hitze (3. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von daDom _
> *Hmm.... habe dich gar nicht dort gesehen...
> 
> Wie bist du an solche Prüfungen gekommen?
> ...



Geek ist das gleiche wie Nerd bzw. übersetzt einfach Freak.

Naja .. 3 D Mod bin ich schon lange nicht mehr, habe damals
die Sektion an Ikea übergeben.

Für die Prüfung musst du entweder eine Ausbildung machen
oder ein vom Arbeitsamt oder Selbstfinanziertes Studium machen.

näheres unter : http://www.macromedia.de (nicht der Hersteller) oder
irgendwo unter arbeitsamt.de

Jona


----------



## Peter Bönnen (4. Dezember 2003)

> *Geek ist das gleiche wie Nerd bzw. übersetzt einfach Freak.*


"übersetzt" Freak... du... ähm... Geek


----------



## Nils Hitze (4. Dezember 2003)

http://www.luftschiff.org/Nerds/webster.html

http://www.luftschiff.org/Nerds/nerdtest.html


----------



## daDom (4. Dezember 2003)

Hi!

Also dem Test zur Folge bin ich kein Nerd  
Aber Ikea?
Den/Die kenne ich ja noch gar nicht...

Gut, damit haben wir das abgehakt.

-> back2topic.


----------



## Nils Hitze (4. Dezember 2003)

Ikeafreakz war vor deiner Zeit .. (das wollte ich schon immer mal sagen)

Mein allerliebster 3D mod neben Kaprolactam und Juras .. 

Nagut, ich mag den Rest von euch Tutorials.de Mods / Admins auch.

Jona


----------



## ANI (4. Dezember 2003)

Wie viele User schon einschätzen, ist man auf vielen Gebieten der EDV-Technik versiert. (Allrounder). Auch ich bin kein studierter Programmierer und habe auf manchen Bereichen noch Schwierigkeiten. Ich bin täglich am dazulernen, es kommen täglich neue Kundenanfragen und manche Kunden wollen nur noch denken und der Computer soll machen.

Dennoch kann ich mich als Profi einschätzen, da ich bereits viele Bereiche des Computers aus dem FF beherrsche. (Erstellung von Banken-Software, Fonts-Verwaltungen). Nur mal die großen Projekte erwähnt.

Dafür bin ich in dem Bereich ASP, PHP wieder ein Anfänger.

Aber wenn wir uns gegenseitig in unserem Forum unterstützen und schulen und unser EDV-Wissen an andere weitergeben, werden wir alle Profis mit der Zeit.

Auf jedenfall danke ich aller Usern für ihre Fragen und auch sehr guten Antworten.

Ich hoffe, das Forum bleibt noch einige Jahre bestehen.

ANI


----------



## Sway (4. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Johannes Röttger _
> *<- eingebildeter Profi  *



muhaha, so wie ich auch


----------



## Matthias_I (4. Dezember 2003)

3D Visualisierung ist etwas Neuland für mich  Werde ich in Zukunft  verstärkt betreiben.

Mit Adobe und CAD kann ich ganz gut umgehen. Mache Mitarbeiterschulung hier im Büro, war HIWI (Tutor CAD Kurs) an der UNI.

Interessiere mich jetzt verstärkt für C4D. Meine Begeisterung, Kenntnisse und Fähigkieten steigen von Tag zu Tag.

Matthias


----------



## JohannesR (5. Dezember 2003)

*Re: @daDom*



> _Original geschrieben von Ducku _
> *Ich verdiene seit 10 Jahren durch Beratung, Netzwerkbetreuung und Serverwartung für österr. Unternehmen mein Geld. Man sollte sehrwohl [...]*



Ach in Österreich, das erklärt so einiges!  ;-]


----------



## Erpel (5. Dezember 2003)

Fortgeschritten. - Kenne mich in einigen Dingen mittlerweile ziemlich gut aus, aber es gibt noch viel zu lernen. Ich sag nur *Linux*


----------



## Bypass41 (6. Dezember 2003)

Alle selbstgewählten Profis sollten andere nicht dumm bleiben lassen und ne Menge Tutorials ablegen. Die Fragestellungen entnimmt man den Threads. Für jeden Bereich.


----------



## haldjo1 (7. Dezember 2003)

Sich selbst überschätzender Fortgeschrittener in meinen Bereichen


----------



## BSE Royal (9. Dezember 2003)

Ich betrachte mich als Anfänger!

Einerseits mache ich zwar schon länger mit Computern, insbesondere mit Grafikprogrammen herum, auch seitens Studium, aber dennoch möchte ich mich in der so gewaltigen Materie nicht als  Fortgeschritten oder Profi bezeichnen!

Da gibt es so viele Möglichkeiten, z.B. Photoshop, mit dem ich viel Arbeite.
Ich kenne Bruchstücke der komplexen Zusammenhänge und nutze vielleicht 30% des Programmes wirklich aus- bin ich da mehr als ein Anfänger?

Es gibt so viele Programme auf dem Markt, von Vektorgrafikprogrammen über 3D Programme, über Medien-Erzeugung wie Director, Flash, Videoschnitt und Soundbearbeitung, Windows, Netzwerk, etc... das Feld ist doch schier unendlich.
Und selbst auf meinem "bescheidenen" Grafiksektor habe ich von vielem etwas Ahnung, aber kein Programm kann ich wirklich als DAS Programm, mit dem ich mich auskenne bezeichnen.

Ich arbeite stets mit dem Gedanken, es gibt so viel Neues an der Software zu entdecken, und ich lasse mich gerne von Leuten inspirieren, die beeindruckende Sachen mit den selben Werkzeugen erschaffen, die ich auch verwende. Bei der Masse an Software die heutzutage auf den Markt drängt, ist es scwer, über das Anfängerstadium hinauszugelangen. Ist man mit einem Programm vertraut, erschleicht sich ein anderes den Marktthron und man muß wieder umdenken.

Daher mein Fazit: ich lebe als ewiger Anfänger mit einem permanenten Ziel vor Augen, dem Ziel, fortgeschritten zu werden! 

Gruß, BSE!


----------



## Mark (9. Dezember 2003)

Hi!

@BSE Royal: Wer Photoshop zu 30% ausnutzt, kann sich durchaus als Profi bezeichnen 
Photoshop ist so komplex, daß man da wohl für 100% den "Übermenschen" ins Voting nehmen müsste


----------



## Mr. FISHMAN (9. Dezember 2003)

Auch wenn ich damit mein Geld verdiene,
bin ich der Meinung das ich mehr zu den Fortgeschrittenen als zu den Profis gehöre.
Profis sind für mich Leute die in allen Bereichen nen Plan haben.
Das habe ich leider nicht - dafür ist PC einfach ein zu groß gefächertes Gebiet und ich hab zu spät damit angefangen.

Also Fortgeschritten 

 Grtz MrF


----------



## Morph (10. Dezember 2003)

Ob mein (Hintergrund-)Wissen über diverse Dinge wirklich ausreichend ist um ein Buch schreiben zu können weiß ich nicht, zähle mich dennoch aber zu den Profis, da ich doch denke bereits über ein breites Spektrum an Wissen in Bezug auf Hardware (sei es die fertige HW oder eher der diskrete Aufbau mit ICs [E-Technik ist doch was feines ...  ] ...), Software und eben Programmierung von HW und SW.

Ich hoffe meine Wahl ist gerechtfertigt - aber nach den beschreibenden Texten zu den 3 Wahlmöglichkeiten zählte ich mich doch eher zu drittem.

... so nebenbei:


> _Original geschrieben von Ducku _
> [...] Zum Profi sein gehört mehr dazu. Die Bereitschaft Neues zu lernen, im eigenen Gebiet stetig fortbilden und von überall *etwas* Ahnung zu haben, um sich rasch einzuleren. Flexibilität zeichnet einen Profi aus.


Mein Abteilungsleiter Informationstechnik bezeichnet diese Leute eher als "Allround Deletanten" ...  Aber im Grunde genommen hast ja recht: Man muss sich ein breites Wissensspektrum aneignen um für sein Unternehmen unentbehrlich zu sein und / oder zu werden.

Grüße, Morph


----------



## Flamesword (11. Dezember 2003)

"Profi" bin ich nicht wirklich. Ich verdiene ja schließlich kein Geld mit meiner Arbeit. Im Gegensatz zu meinen Alterskameraden bzw. Schulkollegen weit voraus.
D'rum hab ich "Fortgeschritten" gewählt.


----------



## Das-Em (12. Dezember 2003)

Also im Grafikbereich und in der Internetprogrammierung zähle ich mich schon zu den Fortgeschritten, aber bei Hardware haperts  ein wenig. Zumindest weiß ich aber, wie ich meinen Rechner starten kann und das ein oder andere Problem, wenn er mal nicht so will wie ich bekomme ich auch noch hin, aber dat wars denn auch


----------



## marko (12. Dezember 2003)

Ich hab mal Profi gewält, da ich schon seit ca 7 Jahren in der Programmierung bzw. in der Administration tätig bin. Ich bin nicht arm also muss ich wohl was können ;-)

Manchmal binn aber auch ich das Layer 8 Proglem, welches sehlenruhig vor dem Bildschirm sitzt und meint "wieso läuft das nicht ich mach doch alles richtig!"


----------



## Bypass41 (12. Dezember 2003)

@marko

Jo,

die Aussagen kenn' ich: Wieso, mit dem Netz ist alles i.O. Ja, vor der Firewall der DMZ...


----------



## Daxi (13. Dezember 2003)

Bei mir ist das so:
Andere nennen mir Freak oder Guru... oder auch PC-Profi.
Ich sehe das etwas anders. Selbst würde ich mich als Fortgeschrittener einstufen.
Als Profi möchte ich wirklich nur bezeichnet werden, wenn ich alles in einem Themengebiet bzw. eine Programmiersprache wüsste und das tue ich nicht.

Obwohl: Eher Weiter forgeschritten.
Viele behaupten ja, dass Sie Fortgeschrittene sind.
Wer kann von sich behaupten, dass er eine ganze Community in PHP schreibt / geschrieben hat?
Ich bin im Moment noch dabei...   

Also mehr eine Auffassungssache...


----------



## kroschka (14. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von goela _
> *Anfänger, Fortgeschrittener, Profi? => Profi (mit Mut zur Lücke)!
> 
> Warum! Denke ich kenne mich in Sachen Computer in so vielen Bereichen (Hardware, Software, Programmierung usw.) aus, dass ich mir da schon erlauben kann mich als Profi zu betiteln. *



du sowieso :-(  dich gabs ja schon vor jahren hier   
und was noch bemerkenswert ist, du hast das dringende bedürfnis deinen senf überall dazugeben zu müssen *ggg

<- hat sich auch ma mit viel selbstwertgef´ühl für fortgeschrittene entschieden


----------



## Avariel (15. Dezember 2003)

Also gut...Voting gesehen, Erklärungspost dazu durchgelesen, auf 'Fortgeschrittener' geklickt.
Ich verdien zwar auch meine Brötchen mitm PC, aber ich hab noch jede Menge zu lernen...
Dann gesehen: Hochi votet als Anfänger. Jetzt will ich nen Pre-Anfänger-Button haben!


----------



## daDom (15. Dezember 2003)

Äh, wie hast du denn bitte gesehen, das Hochi alas Anfänger gevotet hat?

Bist du Mod?

daDom


----------



## Avariel (15. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von daDom _
> *Äh, wie hast du denn bitte gesehen, das Hochi alas Anfänger gevotet hat?
> 
> Bist du Mod?
> ...



Nö. Aber er hats im Verlauf des Threads zweimal gesagt...


----------



## sorashi (18. Dezember 2003)

Also ich denke, dass ich mich ruhig zu den Fortgeschrittenen zählen darf.
In Sachen PHP bin ich eigentlich ganz gut drin.
Grafiken erstellen bräuchte ich mal wieder Übung aber ich denke über die Basics bin ich hinaus.
In Sachen Hardware kenn ich mir zwar ganz gut aus, jedoch nicht mehr auf dem Laufenden.

Bei allem Programmen/miersprachen war mein Motto "Learning by doing", Bücher usw. waren eigentlich nicht notwendig, nur sehr viel Geduld.


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (22. Dezember 2003)

ich weiss zwar nicht alles, aber ich weiss alles besser -> Profi 


Dunsti


----------



## Nils Hitze (22. Dezember 2003)

*kicher* das sieht dir ähnlich 

Du ehemaliger PHP Gott du ..


----------



## Gottox (27. Dezember 2003)

Ich muss sagen, ich seh mich in erster Linie als Profi. (Benutze die PHP-Referenz und sonst NICHTS)
In zweiter Linie seh ich mich dann aber schon als Fachidiot. Denn außerhalb von PHP würd ich sagen stell ich mich ziehmlich doof an...
Netzwerke sind z.B. meine Natürlichen Feinde*lmao*


----------



## SpitfireXP (29. Dezember 2003)

Ja... Also ich persönlich sehe mich selbst nicht als Profi. Das wäre zuviel des guten.
Fortgeschritten pass da auch schon wohl mehr.
Obwohl das ja wieder relativ zu betrachten ist.
Bei mir zuhause in ich quasi in einem Umkeis von ca. 20km Profi.
Ist wohl eher ein Armutszeugniss für die anderen. 
Ich weiß halt von vielem ein bisschen, und von ein paar sachen ein wenig mehr.


----------



## Daxi (30. Dezember 2003)

Ich glaube, dass die Selbstüberschätzung hier im Vote wieder deutlich wird.
185 Profis, die theoretisch in der Lage wären, ein Buch zu schreiben ?!

Glaube ich nicht!


----------



## Peter Bönnen (30. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Daxi _
> *185 Profis, die theoretisch in der Lage wären, ein Buch zu schreiben ?!
> Glaube ich nicht! *


Dito. Aus diesem Grund hab ich mich mit meiner Stimme der Anfänger-Minderheit angeschlossen . Also hierher mit den Grundlagentutorials.


----------



## Rena Hermann (30. Dezember 2003)

Steht ja nichts von "die theoretisch in der Lage wären, ein *gutes* Buch zu schreiben". 
Und man kann ja hier immer noch die Frage posten: "Dringend ... hat mir mal jemand ein Tutorial zu einem Buch oder kann mir hier eins schreiben? Bitte genau erklären ..." 

Gruß
Rena


----------



## Semjasa (3. Januar 2004)

Ich habe mich mal als Fortgeschritten eingestuft.

Ich finde es reicht vollkommen aus wenn jemand mit Grafikprogrammen sehr gut umgehen kann, sein Rechner zusammenbauen und einrichten kann und bei Problemen sie beheben kann, oder?


----------



## Hitchhiker (9. Januar 2004)

Ich will nicht vermessen sein, ich kann kein Buch über mein Spezialthema schreiben...
Mehr als die Leute im Umkreis versteh ich aber schon von PC's
insbesondere im Bereich Hard-/Software würd ich mich als weiter vortgeschritten sehen, aber was Programmierung angeht (bin noch dabei)

@marko:
Manchmal binn aber auch ich das Layer 8 Proglem, welches sehlenruhig vor dem Bildschirm sitzt und meint "wieso läuft das nicht ich mach doch alles richtig!"

Das ist der Nachteil, man macht eben nicht alles richtig (und wenns n beschissenere Buchstabe ist, der fehlt...)


----------



## Eiszwerg (10. Januar 2004)

Habe mich mal als Profi eingestuft. Aus folgenden Gründen:

-arbeite seit 13 Jahren mit Amiga, MAC & PC
-kenne Workbench 1.0 bis 3.1, MAC OS 9 und X, DOS, Win3.1 - XP (natürlich nicht alles 100%, aber mehr als gut)
-BASIC, Visual Basic, c#, html, php, mySQL
-verdiene mein Geld mit techn. Support
-abgeschlossene Ausbildung zum ITSE (habe TK-Anlagen bis 300 NS und Netzwerke bis 150 AP gebaut und eingerichtet im Betrieb)

Ausserdem kann ich schreiben und mich gewählt artikulieren, was mir helfen würde ein Buch zu schreiben


----------



## effe (13. Januar 2004)

Mein Windows läuft mit EMS und mein Mülleimer in GEM läuft jetzt Zick-Zack-Linien... das sind doch Fortschritte oder?



... und nach Monaten der Abstinenz fängt er doch glatt wieder an, Müll zu schreiben.



EDIT:

by the way... @FLUKE: Sam & Max läuft bei mir immer noch nicht in Farbe verd... sch§$!e


----------



## Peter Bönnen (13. Januar 2004)

*Total Offtopic *

effe: Versuch's mal mit der ScummVM: http://scummvm.org/


----------



## CThor (13. Januar 2004)

Na ich glaube ob man anfänger fortgeschrittener oder profi ist, hängt vom jeweiligen Standpunkt ab.
Für meine Freunde und Arbeitskollegen bin ich der Profi (was dazu führt dass ich öfter windows installiert, Fehler beseitigt habe als mir lieb ist. aber wenn man nicht nein sagen kann....). Ich arbeite schon seit den Anfängen der Computerei (ZX spectrum) mit dem Computer und habe früher viele Programme in Turbo Basic und spater in Visual Basic geschriben. 

A-bär... wenn ich so sehe was manche Leute für geniale Homepages haben mit allem PHP und Flash schnickschack dann versteck ich mich lieber unter dem nächsten Stein und schreie DAU Alarm.

Von daher habe ich für mich entschieden den Fortgeschrittenen anzuklicken und das dürfe eine ehrliche Einschätzung von mir sein.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## cykelstyret (14. Januar 2004)

Alles kann man nicht wissen.
Aber wozu gibt es Google...


----------



## Maxii (14. Januar 2004)

Ich hab zwar nicht alle 5 Seiten gelesen, daher gab es dieses Kommentar  vielleicht schon mal.

Ich hab gelesen, dass jemend seine Brötchen mit Programmieren verdient. meiner Meinung nach, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass man Profi ist. Ich bin zwar "nur" Schüler, bin mir sicher, dass ich den einen oder anderen "Profi" mit links "unter den Tisch programmiere". kommt halt darauf an, in welcher Sprache. ich hab meinen c++ Professor geschlagen: 2/3 seiner Zeit gebraucht, hälfte Code und gleiche Funktion des Programmes. (sollte jetzt nicht als Eigenlob gedacht sein!)

Ich hab übrigens Fortgeschrittener angeklickt.

Mfg
Maxii


----------



## dfd1 (19. Januar 2004)

Bücher schreiben mag ich nicht, darum Fortgeschrittener 
Ne, im Vergleich zur grossen Masse der Menschen ist mein Wissen relativ sehr hoch.
Auch weil immer ein Telefon im Büro klingelt wenn der PC wiedermal nicht läuft...
Aber bei diesen Bedingungen... ne, da kann ich bei den Profis doch (noch) nicht mithalten


----------



## aquasonic (27. Januar 2004)

ich denke mal das ich mich als Profi einstufen kann ;-) Kann PHP, ASP, VB, Java, Netzwerke, OS usw....Jaja, mach halt auch ne Informatikerausbildung :-D


----------



## Semjasa (27. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von aquasonic _
> *ich denke mal das ich mich als Profi einstufen kann ;-) Kann PHP, ASP, VB, Java, Netzwerke, OS usw....Jaja, mach halt auch ne Informatikerausbildung :-D *



Naja das ist so eine Sache eine Bekannte von mir Studiert derzeit Informatikerin und muss sagen das die fast nichts kann!
Sie macht ihr Folien durch und das war es dann auch schon, sie beherrscht auch nur einigermaßen C. (darum würde ich ihr auch nur ein Fortgeschritten geben ;-P)

Was ich damit sagen wollte der Beruf gibt keinen Aufschluss über das Fachwissen finde ich.

mfg
Semjasa

ps: ich bin Elektroinstallateur und fang jetzt dann nach der Prüfung mit C und C++ an. *G*


----------



## aquasonic (27. Januar 2004)

Ja da hast du schon recht, aber ich denke mal wenn ich bis jetzt (2. Lehrjahr) auf einem 5.9 stehe (6 ist das beste, 1 das schlechteste --> Schweiz) dann ist das gar nicht so schlecht oder? ;-)


----------



## Semjasa (27. Januar 2004)

Ajo dann schon. 
 
Man sollte halt auch Privat viel lernen, dann Gerade was Computerkenntnisse betrifft finde ich geht Probieren über Studieren.


----------



## fluessig (27. Januar 2004)

Ich probier beim studieren ;-) 
Ich zähl mich schon zu den Profis, allerdings nur, weil ich meistens weiß wo was steht ;-)


----------



## AleX (29. Januar 2004)

ich verdiene mein Geld damit...


----------



## MiLa (29. Januar 2004)

> ich verdiene mein Geld damit...



Was soll uns das jetzt sagen?!


----------



## AleX (29. Januar 2004)

tja, wenn ich das wüsste  

Würde mich als Fortgeschrittenen bezeichnen, da es an manchen Ecken schon
 noch fehlt, dennoch gibt es auch eine Menge, die ich aus dem "FF" beherrsche.

Und wenn ich vieles davon tag täglich mache und auch gutes Geld dafür 
bekomme werden zumindest einige Personen der Meinung sein, dass ich ein Profi bin. - sonst würden sie mich ja nicht dafür bezahlen...


----------



## shutknut (5. Februar 2004)

*Profi?Fortgeschritten?Anfänger?*

Also, ich denke, dass diese umfrage nicht sonderlich ernst sein kann. es gibt keine richtlienen,wer ist profi,wer is fortgeschritten oder anfänger.(so sehe ich das zumindesr)Denn der eine kann z.b: super mit grafik und webanwendungen umgehen,der andere kann selbst spiele programmieren oder software entwickeln.n natürlich ist jeder von denen in seinem gebiet klasse und kann sich auch profi nennen,aber 1. gibts immer einen der es besser kann und 2. ist diese person wiederum in anderen bereichen vielleicht ein absoluter anfänger....

@raptor2020: find ich auch genial, die richtung web- und grafikdesign. werde mich jetzt auch bewerben. is n hammers job ;-)
macht die arbit spaß


also...ich hoffe ihr könnt meine meinung dazu nachvollziehen und verstehen....


bis dahin..... hf


----------



## LordSikon (6. Februar 2004)

Meiner Meinung nach kommt es auf die Situation an, an Hardware bzw. Netzwerken kenn ich mich aus. 
Aber Programmieren, besonders  Webdesign find ich schwieriger, als Hardware Also ich hab Fortgeschrittener angekreuzt, obwohl ich eigentlich sage, dass ich PRofi bin ;-))


----------



## Stoned eichel (11. Februar 2004)

HAb mich bei den fortgeschritten angeklickt da ich schon einige programmiersprachen verstehe und diese auch bearbeiten kannn!
Und beim umgang mit dem PC habe ich keinen probleme  da ich weiss wo ich was finde


----------



## Julien (12. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von AleX _
> *ich verdiene mein Geld damit...  *



Erst das Hirn einschalten dann posten!


----------



## nentus (22. Februar 2004)

ich bin schlicht weg ein fortgeschrittener, ich kann hier und da etwas, aber von mir selbst kann ich nicht behaupten ein profi zu sein, was ich auch gar nicht erreichen will


----------



## AleX (22. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Julien _
> *Erst das Hirn einschalten dann posten! *



^- 
Es sollte keine Behauptung darstellen. Lediglich eine Feststellung, bei
welcher ich mir selber nicht sicher bin, ob ich jetzt zu dem einen oder anderen
zähle.

Denn es ist bestimmt nicht jeder Profi, der für seine arbeit bezahlt wird. Wobei es 
natürlich auch ausnahmen gibt.


----------



## Aktheblack (26. Februar 2004)

Die Frage kann man so nicht beantworten. Es kommt darauf an in welchem Bereich man diese Kentnisse hat.
Wenn man den gesamten Bereich der Computertechnologie anschauen da können nur wenige von sich behaupten Fortgeschrittene zu sein. Deswegen stufe ich mich als Anfänger ein.


----------



## Birdee (26. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von AleX _
> *ich verdiene mein Geld damit...  *



Unser Admin verdient auch sein Geld "damit" - ist aber noch lange kein Profi.... im Gegenteil


----------



## Ruediger (27. Februar 2004)

Guten Morgen,

interessantes Voting. Habe Fortgeschrittener angeklickt. Das einzige wo ich mich als Profi bezeichnen würde sind die Windows - Blue -Screens  

Einen schönen Tag wünscht
Der Ruediger


----------



## brunnerdominic (27. Februar 2004)

*Einschätzung*

Hallo zusammen

Ich bin der Meinung, dass jener der weis wo er nachschauen muss wenn er mal etwas nicht weiss ein Profi ist. Denn meine Meinung ist dass das EDV Gebiet so riesig ist dass Niemand alles wissen kann.

Ich würde mich als Fortgeschrittener bez. da Ich in der Telematik/Informatik Branche arbeite und auch Privat vollen Einsatz gebe.

Gruss aus der Schweiz


----------



## Birsel (29. Februar 2004)

*Umfrage der persönlichen Einschatzung zum Programmieren*

Habe Anfänger angegeben, bin aber nicht wirklich ein Anfänger. 

Weil ich schon mit anderen Programmier - Sprachen gearbeitet habe. Nur noch nicht mit C++. Doch denke ich, nur  wenn man sich damit auseinandersetzt, wird man lernen damit zu arbeiten.


----------



## AleX (29. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Birdee _
> *Unser Admin verdient auch sein Geld "damit" - ist aber noch lange kein Profi.... im Gegenteil  *



ok, lass ich jetzt einfach mal so stehen


----------



## Nowic (3. März 2004)

<- Fortgeschrittener
- XP gebändigt
- administriere MS 2003 Server (apache, mysql)
- HTML coden
- CSS kenntnisse
- PHP programmierung
- basic Java (script) kentnisse
- 3D Studio Max
- Photoshop
- basic Flash skills
- kann PC zusammenbauen


----------



## atdesing (3. März 2004)

Zitat:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Original geschrieben von Thomas Lindner 
Ich finds erschreckend, das sich soviele selbst überschätzen!  
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

kann ich mich nur anschließen.. wenn man von dem ausgeht was man weitläufig unter einem profi versteht dann fallt das mit der allgemeinheit meistens schon flach da man in den bereichen dann so tiefe kenntnisse haben müsste das für was anderes gar keien zei mehr wäre...  allein im netzwerk könnte man eine lebenslange ausbildung für hubs,switches usw abschließen und dann wüsste man noch immer nicht viel über internetverbindung wlan bluetooth blablabla - ein grund weshalb mich das ergebniss sehr belustig 

ich denke ich darf mal als fortgeschritten gelten


----------



## PiCNeTRoX (5. März 2004)

naja, ich bin gerade in einer informatiker-ausbildung!
denk auch, dass ich ziemlich gute kenntnisse hab...hoff, dass ich in 1  1/4 jahre profi bin!  

aber mein kenntnisse in der pc welt:
windows (3.1 [hehe, das waren noch zeiten *g*) --> xp)
linux (server und client)
webdesign (html und php)
bild- und grafikbearbeitung (photohop, corel draw, cinema 4d)
hardware kenntnisse (drucker, scanner, kopierer etc.)
baue noch ab und zu pcs für freunde oder bekannt zusammen
netzwerk (werd in kürze eine lan-party organisieren --> wer in der schweiz oder in der nähe von basel wohnt und sich interessiert, kann mir ja mal schreiben *g*)

naja...aber würde noch gerne viel mehr  wissen in php haben! *grümmel* aber hab total wenig zeit! *seufz*


----------



## djmugge (14. März 2004)

Moin,

also das mit der EInordnung in Profi, Fortgeschrittener oder Anfänger halte ich auch für sehr schwierig.
Profi ist denk ich jeder auf seien Art, ich bin in Sachen Netzwerke, Windows Server und so "Profi", dagegen in Sachen Webdesign (ist n rotes Tuch für mich  ) der absolute DAU
Programmierung seh ich mich dagegen als Anfänger, ich arbeite intensiv damit und versuch mich so zu verbessern.

Hat nicht jeder von uns seine Stärken und Schwächen? Ist nicht jeder von uns Anfänger, "Runnaway" und Profi zugleich? Es kommt doch nur auf die Sichtweise an. 

Gruss
dj


----------



## urdi (26. März 2004)

*Guten Abend*

ich schätze mich nicht nur so ein, sondern ich bin Anfängerin mit Grundkenntnissen und seit heute Mitglied in tutorials.de

Es grüßt urdi


----------



## redwidow (1. Mai 2004)

<-- Anfänger, d.h.ich weiß wie man nen Maus bedient und ich kann mitllerweile "Hallo Welt" in ca. 5 Programmier- und Scriptsprachen ausgeben, und das sogar mit Schleifen  

Nein im Ernst, ein bisschen mehr weiß ich schon, aber wenn ich manche Sachen hier lese würde ich mich eins tiefer als Anfänger einstufen, wenn das gehen würde...

Gruß
Yvonne


----------



## scarify (3. Mai 2004)

Ich schätze mich für fortgeschritten im Gebiet der Computerkenntnisse ein.  
Ein Buch könnt ich jetzt darüber nicht verfassen, aber wer weiß, vllt schon bald... xD


----------



## ElectricalBug (1. Juni 2004)

Egentlich Profi nach der Beschreibung, aaaaaaber... => Fortgeschrittener...

Man hat nie genug gelernt..


----------



## effe (1. Juni 2004)

*Definitionssache*

Also man KÖNNTE es folgendermaßen definieren:

Anfänger = ist ein Laie, der in einen Bereich neu einsteigt oder in einem Bereich ausgebildet wird, in dem hauptsächlich Computer genutzt werden.

Fortgeschritten = Amateur, welcher Freizeitbeschäftigungen nachgeht, in denen hauptsächlich Computer genutzt werden - oder ein Anfänger, welcher schon länger ausgebildet wird

Profi = Wie der Name schon sagt, ist dies eine Person, welche im professionellen und meist kommerziellen Bereich Beschäftigungen nachgeht in denen hauptsächlich Computer genutzt werden.

Da es "Bereiche in denen hauptsächlich Computer genutzt werden" wie Sand am Meer gibt (wobei die klassische EDV und die Nutzung von Personalcomputern wohl noch der kleinste Teil ist) ist der reine Vergleich von Wissensständen und Fähigkeiten oder Technischem "Know-How" wohl nicht ausschlaggebend für die Frage: "Anfänger, Fortgeschrittener oder Profi?" - ein Profi muss in einem Gebiet also nicht zwingend mehr können als ein Anfänger.

In der Geschäftswelt (der künstlerische Sektor mal aussen vor gelassen) wird "Können" auch anders definiert als hier üblich. Ohne Zertifikat kann man nichts - aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## itseit (20. Juni 2004)

Ich findeich kenne mich gut mit computer aus aber wie weit ich mich mit progammiersprachen auskenne kann ich nicht genau sagen, denn was ist schlecht gut und genial davon gibt es keine genauen angaben.


----------



## HeikoE (20. Juli 2004)

Fortgeschrittener bei der Bedienung von PC/Software und Netzwerken.
Bei der Programmierung zur Zeit noch Anfänger mit Tendenz zum Fortgeschrittenen.


----------



## mhribernik (3. September 2004)

Ich würde mich als Fortgeschrittener bezeichnen, doch die Programmiersprache C++ beherrsche ich auch. 
Sagen wir ich bin halb Fortgeschrittener und halb Profi.


----------



## TheManWho (25. November 2004)

goela hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Anfänger, Fortgeschrittener,  Profi? => Profi (mit Mut zur Lücke)!


So schätze ich mich auch ein


----------



## franz007 (10. April 2006)

Also auf die ursprüngliche Sakala von 1-3 einzugehen würde ich sagen 2,5

das heißt aufgerundent: Profi.


----------



## GhettoGhost (21. Juli 2006)

naja ich weiß ziemlich viel hardware- und sofwareseitig ich programmiere in VB, PHP & MySQL, HTML, JS & CSS usw ... aber ich denke man lernt nie aus ...


----------



## ph0en1xs (23. September 2006)

Schätze mich mal als Fortgeschrittenen mit "gefährlichem Halbwissen" ein.

Seit 4 Jahren nen eigenen Rechner und alles selber bei gebracht.
(Try and Error Methode ,wie oft ich ALLES wieder neu installieren musste->grauenhaft )
So sammelt man dann Erfahrung mit Hard- und Software
Komme jetzt so klar das ich meine Probleme mit dem Rechner selber löse und auch Freunden helfen kann wenns klemmt.
Kann auch mal in der Registry rumfummeln oder ne *.ini ändern und weiss was ich tue.

Vorallem weiss ich dass mein rechner nicht höher zu takten geht sonnst fliegt er durch 

Also mir reicht das.


----------



## Online-Skater (23. September 2006)

Ja also sehr schwammige Umfrage aber ist auch schwer das anders zu lösen wenn man eine allgemeine Stimme haben möchte. Ich beahupte einfahc mal das auch Profis noch was lernen können, außer evtl. wenn es um "nur" ein spezielles Programm geht.

-->Fortgeschritten mit Versuch auf Profi umzusatteln


----------



## Iceripper (23. September 2006)

Hu,

also ich würde mich schon als Fortgeschritten einstufen, was ich darauf zurück führe, das ich in vielen Teilgebieten eim umfangreiches Wissen habe.
Zum Profi fehlt mir allerdings noch ein großes Stück.

Mfg Andy


----------



## mich90 (23. September 2006)

Also...
in meinem Umfeld und Altersklasse (also 16) bin ich ablosut Experte (jetzt so Softwaremäßig, Computertechnisch)

aber zum Experten in dem Sinne fehlt mir einfach die Erfahrung mit Programmiersprachen

HTML...ja is ja keine...kann ich
PHP auch relativ gut
C und C++ nur mal angeschnitten...
Java werde ich in der Schule unterrichtet

Also das beherrschen von einer Sprache fehlt mir noch etwas^^


----------



## Mabba (8. November 2006)

Angefangen habe ich mit einem 
Sinclair 
Atari
Commodore
Compaq (Win 3.1)
bis heute Win XP

Die DOS fehlt mir aber in gewissen Dingen.
Zur Zeit befasse ich mich mit PHP, was mich sehr fasziniert.


----------



## thecamillo (20. November 2006)

Ich denke sich selbst als Profi zu bezeichnen wäre schon recht selbstgefällig und leicht überheblich, denn mal erhlich ich zumindest kenne niemanden der das von sich behaupten kann! 

Ich für meinen Teil würde mich auch eher zu den Fortgeschrittenen zählen. Es gibt in der PC-Ecke so vieles das ich kann aber das meiste habe ich entweder vergessen oder arbeite schon aus dem FF diverse Jobs ab. Ich verzapfe auch manchmal gewisse Jobs aber wat solls nur so lernt man. 

Nach meiner Aufassung von Lern-Qualifikation ist, dass es keine Profis gibt, nur Spezialisten aber da ich mir den Beruf eierlegende Wollmilchsau (Mediengestalter) heraus gesucht habe werde ich mich nicht so schnell spezialisieren können.

Arbeitet hier übrigens irgendwer bei der Firma Zeitwerk aus Karlsruhe (bei de Gälfiesler)?

cu thecamillo


----------



## Dörti.Hermi (29. August 2007)

ich würde mich selbst als fortgeschritten bezeichnen, verglichen mit gleichaltrigen. Kenne mich mit vielen Programmiersprachen aus, jedoch jede perfekt zu beherrschen ist glaub ich mit meinem Alter nicht möglich - gesehen auf die Anzahl der mir bekannten Sprachen.
Sonst kenne ich mich auf dem Computer sehr gut aus, macht auch riesig spaß  !

Lg Andi


----------

